# The saddle on my 595...a little off??



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

I just got a new 07 595. I havent had much time to play around with adjusting the saddle, but it looks like it is SLIGHTLY off center. Now, I know there were some issues with the ISP and the post being off center....but mine is not that drastic. Should I be able to adjust the seat (left and right over the top tube) a little bit???.....please say yes.......please say yes......


----------



## colnago_ed (Jan 14, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108687

there's thtead about this before , I took my to bike shop today & they said it's dead center & found out it's the saddle has an uneven surface , I suggest you bring it to your Look dealer have them check for you, if it's the problem , Look USA has the best warranty


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

What Ed said. Check the saddle to see if it's got some offending asymmetry. If the saddle is ok, PM Chas. He's like the Grand Poobah of Look's World Wide Operations. Well, he works for them, anyway, and he's been uber helpful to Look owners on several forums when they've needed help, had questions, or were interested in staying at his estate just outside of Biarritz, en France.


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

Have to agree. Chas is fantastic with any problems. Is the 2007 model a origin--and is it pointing to the left?i If you stand at the back of bike.


----------



## heavydutytrek (Mar 9, 2008)

I adjusted it......and Ill see if it stays. I ll keep you guys updated...


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

If you look in the past threads you will come across a few 595's that had the same problem - apparently there was a manufacturing problem with ISP on a certain batch that has been sorted and all those frames were replaced by Look so perhaps best to check it with Chas to see if yours is one of them - serial number should help chas.


----------

